
'I Don't Believe in Science', Flat-Earther Set to Launch Himself in Own Rocket - sr_banksy
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/11/22/565926690/i-dont-believe-in-science-says-flat-earther-set-to-launch-himself-in-own-rocket
======
EpicEng
>I know about aerodynamics and fluid dynamics and how things move through the
air, about the certain size of rocket nozzles, and thrust. But that's not
science, that's just a formula

Wow, I don't even know what to say. Does he think these formulas magically
appeared in text books one day?

~~~
ellius
Don’t try to reason with a man who is trying to use the scientific method
(hypothesis and experiment) to disprove science. “You cannot reason a man out
of a position he was not reasoned into.”

~~~
Hypx
Actually that's pretty cool. Any serious attempt to utilize the scientific
method will inevitable lead to something that resembles current scientific
knowledge.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I guess the fun here is if he's intellectually honest about his observations
meeting his theory, or whether the cognitive dissonance will keep his beliefs
on the rails he expects. Ideally he'll find himself being drawn back towards
the evidence based solution.

Also, I believe it's hard for smoking craters to rationalize about their
observations.

------
lokedhs
It would be much safer, and cheaper for him to just buy an airline ticket if
he wants to get up in the air. He'll get much higher as well, by several
times.

------
PeterisP
Thankfully, science works even if you don't believe in it, that's kind of the
whole point.

------
foxfired
Science is not a belief system like religion. It's not whether you believe or
not. In fact, you can completely disbelieve it and it changes nothing about
science.

One of the reason I am disappointed every time I hear the climate change
debacle it's because one side is deemed stupid about not believing what the
other side believes. It doesn't matter what you believe, go to a polluted city
and breathe the air. Drink from a polluted river.

You can believe the earth is flat. But when you are launching a satellite,
make sure you follow the theories that cater to your model so you don't crash
it.

Call the earth flat all you want, just make sure my GPS works just fine.

------
eesmith
See also the discussion from 21 hours ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15753157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15753157)
.

------
alttab
This is worth the live stream, for sure.

------
mbillie1
His website is pretty gear. The tagline "The Most Innovative Man in NASCAR
History" has a nice ring to it.
[http://www.madmikehughes.com/](http://www.madmikehughes.com/)

------
odammit
Crossing my fingers that this guy gets a Darwin Award.

~~~
JoeAnzalone
If you wish death upon all flat earthers, then you're no better than they are
:)

~~~
odammit
Meh

------
taytus
Merica!

